# bassin in mentor lagoons



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

Went out to mentor lagoons yesterday for some largemouth and got 3 small ones . Lake was windy and muddy. got them on dingers and spinner baits.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Welcome to the site . You'll like it here , everybody does .


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

3 small ones is better than none at all! Still a nice little bass in the picture!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Good looking LM. Welcom


----------



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks for the welcome everybody!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Im a lagoons man myself  havent been their in awhile last time i went i caught 5 bass all under 3 pounds but still fun, welcome


----------

